# Beach/fishing cart wanted



## GotBait? (Nov 20, 2008)

Anyone has a Ballon fishing cart they are looking to get rid of due to upgrading or lack of use? Will travel to pick up if not too far out in north Carolina but in DC frequently as well. gb


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

If you cannot find a used pier cart, I would suggest a new Fish-n Mate by Angler‘s Aluminum. Made in North Carolina and a great product. You can’t go wrong. Ballon tires might make it easier in the sand, but I have done well with the skinny tires on the planks and beach.


----------



## RJD (Apr 15, 2015)

Check BlueWater Outriggers 






Bluewater Outriggers


Bluewater Outriggers,Fishing tackle,Hunting Fishing, Columbia Sportswear Costa Yeti Penn Rods Reels, Shimano, Guy Harvey, Beach Supplies, Blue Water Outfitters




www.bluewateroutriggers.com


----------



## boomer (Jul 1, 2009)

Bass Pro has their cart on sale for $150


----------



## Stoneda70 (Dec 18, 2020)

boomer said:


> Bass Pro has their cart on sale for $150


Hey, thanx for that intel, saved me a few bucks... I ordered it to replace my harbor freight wagon. Arrived today. Nice cart, & likely better in the sand than my old wagon


----------



## GotBait? (Nov 20, 2008)

Dang it I missed that sale 
Cart are sold out in many places


----------



## GotBait? (Nov 20, 2008)

I hope BPS cart goes back on sale


----------

